# Vegas Paul



## High Desert (Apr 1, 2010)

You can read about Vegas Paul, or is it now Salina Paul, in the link below.

http://www.americantowns.com/ks/salina/news/city-manager-appoints-building-official-254930


----------



## packsaddle (Apr 1, 2010)

That was one of the worst opening sentences ever in the history of journalism.

Anyway, congratulations, Paul!


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 1, 2010)

Not great journalism, but it served the purpose.  The press has been kind to me so far, several articles.  We'll see how they feel in a year!


----------



## steveray (Apr 5, 2010)

You also made the Ick newsletter Paul! Congrats!


----------



## RJJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes! I read it on ICC letter first one I got since Baltimore! Way to go Silana Paul!


----------



## JBI (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice write-up VP! Good luck in the new job.


----------



## permitguy (Apr 6, 2010)

From Vegas to Salina?  Talk about culture shock!  Next time I'm on my way to KC from Denver, I'll stop in and buy you a beer.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 7, 2010)

permitguy,

Welcome back!      Thought you had fallen off of the Earth...    Good to have you back.

.


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 7, 2010)

permitguy - thanks, and I'll buy you one too, except if it's on Sunday then remember we can't buy them in a store!  Gonna take a while to get used to that change...


----------



## pwood (Apr 7, 2010)

vegas paul said:
			
		

> permitguy - thanks, and I'll buy you one too, except if it's on Sunday then remember we can't buy them in a store!  Gonna take a while to get used to that change...


 that is downright un american! primitive at best.


----------

